# moots vamoots vs compact



## sapuerpompier (Apr 24, 2005)

looking to order a new moots, but I cannot decide which one to go with(vamoots or compact). I have owned both compact and traditional (not moots)frames in the past. My current frame is an orbea orca and I am not happy with the ride quality. Any suggestions?


----------



## THE BEEP (Nov 19, 2005)

*What's a Moot?*

What's a Moot?


----------



## alienator (Jun 11, 2004)

I have very unseemly feeling about my Moots Compact. That said, I think you oughta just get the one that appeals to you the most. You won't be disappointed with either one.


----------



## rePhil (Jun 20, 2002)

*Size can matter*

As far as looks go. I have a 52 Compact. I was looking for a used ti frame when my Moots showed up. In the small size the compact look really isn't an issue to me. The benefit was a taller headtube and a bit more standover. Go with what you like.


----------

